# HSUS targets houndsman in 2010



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

seen this in the **** hound bloodlines magazine.What a crock of BS.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Target houndsmen:sad:


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't say I'm suprised. The actions of the "bad apples" in your sport is starting to affect public perception of all houndsman. This makes HSUS's job even easier. 

Good luck...


----------



## dickey3476 (Dec 19, 2005)

its a good thing for everybody else that hound hunting is the only group that has bad apples in it. if you think that they are going to stop at hound hunting you are sadly mistaken. when they come after your sport well.... good luck


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

Join the Michigan Hunting Dog Federation


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

HSUS = PETA


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

lang49 said:


> I can't say I'm suprised. The actions of the "bad apples" in your sport is starting to affect public perception of all houndsman. This makes HSUS's job even easier.
> 
> Good luck...


 Dont worry from what I read baiting is next.theres "bad apples" in any and all walks of life.


----------



## thehuntingauthority (Oct 22, 2009)

Im not a supporter of Hounds for Bear because of how they ruin peoples hunting that dont run dogs BUT I cant support that Group no matter what !


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Makes one wonder about the wisdom of going out of the way to start a feud with trappers a few years ago. May be needing allies soon, but will they be there?


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

lang49 said:


> I can't say I'm suprised. The actions of the "bad apples" in your sport is starting to affect public perception of all houndsman. This makes HSUS's job even easier.
> 
> Good luck...



You make it sound like HSUS attacks are not your problem. 

Wrong. It is your problem too! Even if you do not run dogs you need to support hunters rights!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

The HSUS doesn't care if you are a "bad apple" of a good apple their goal is to stop all hunting and animal usage. They do however love to use the bad apples against us in vying for public support.

All legal hunting should be supported regardless if you hunt a specific way. The woods belong to all of us. Not just non- hound runners. Should we stop rabbit hunters and grouse huntrs when bow hunters are sitting in their trees. I think not. 

Hunters need to unite. Your sport may ....will be next.

I am a MHDF member.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Anytime HSUS or PETA attack fellow sportsmen its time to stand together.

I'm a MHDF member, too


----------



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

Not all houndsmen are bad "apple's",I know houndsmen that I am PROUD to call my friend's.There are bad "apple's" among baiter's as well.I have been in bear hunting my whole life and have seen the good and bad of both side's.We need to all band together and stop p.e.t.a. and the anti-hunter's. Let's all try and get hunting back to where it should be and once was.I have grandchildren I am teaching to hunt and I want their kid's to be able to hunt as well.
Hank Pole


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

together we'll stand ,divided we will fall.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

oldforester said:


> Makes one wonder about the wisdom of going out of the way to start a feud with trappers a few years ago. May be needing allies soon, but will they be there?


What feud are you speaking of?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Reaper, 

Oldforester is playing the blame game...trying to hold all dog hunters in the state responsible for the MBHA bobcat suit. There's a bunch of us who had nothing to do with it and do not belong to that association, but apparently its more fun for him to just blame everybody than to be concerned with the facts.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

reaper said:


> What feud are you speaking of?


When one (or more) of the hound groups fought to basically eliminate bobcat trapping a few years back. After a 2 (or 3) year court battle, we now have a cat trapping season back (a whopping 10 days in the lower).

Too bad those monies sure could have been used to fight off the 'real' enemy to all our sports.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

HSUS is ONE well run, well funded organization and we as sportsmen/women are a loosely connected group of individuals belonging/not belonging to and supporting/not supporting a variety of small loosely knit sportsmen groups. If we are going to defeat HSUS or even PETA, we all need to support ONE well run, well funded organization and let them fight for us.

This a time where it is better to have all our eggs in one basket.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Chuckgrmi said:


> HSUS is ONE well run, well funded organization and we as sportsmen/women are a loosely connected group of individuals belonging/not belonging to and supporting/not supporting a variety of small loosely knit sportsmen groups. If we are going to defeat HSUS or even PETA, we all need to support ONE well run, well funded organization and let them fight for us.
> 
> This a time where it is better to have all our eggs in one basket.


Agreed!Sadly enough just don't see it happening.Each group often believes its untouchable,untill it isn't.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

There for I support Houndsman. Lets not let the Dove incident repeat itself.


----------

